# SFX004 Install



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I programed the sound bug off the decoder....worked
I installed the sound bug on a DH465......didn't work
Took it off the 465 and reinstalled it .....Smoked the sound bug 

Here is a picture of the DH465 and the SFX004 together I didn't put the screws back in when I took the picture








Is it on the decoder correctly or should it be turned around with the wires facing the the front? 
Just thought of this.......Is it smoking the sound bug because the decoder is hooked up in the Center cab engine, or does that make a difference ? 

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, 

It looks like that is the right way, because if you turn it around the SoundBug will cover the screw holes for mounting the DH465.. 
I could find nothing on there website about how to hook-up the Soundbug to the DH465.. 
That being said I would e-mail Digitrax & ask them, you could also send the picture too.. 

BulletBob


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Bob, 

I called Digitrax, instead of smoking another sound bug I am going to hard wire the SFX004 to the input of the of the DH465. Hope that will take care of the smoking problem. 

Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me understand, SoundTraxx recommended to NOT use the socket, but did recommend hardwiring? Weird... 

Did you have the orientation correct? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg 

The sound bug SFX004 is Digitrax not Soundtraxx. Tech service said it was, he just asked what voltage I had on the track, I am using for decoder setup is a 16.8 volt battery. 
The sound Bug can be used as a track side sound if you want to.So a told him I would wire it to the track input of the DH465 so I would not smoke another board.He said that would work. 

Richard


----------

